# Period after ET



## Johan

Hello all, 
I just wondered if anyone knew whether having a period ten days after an embryo transfer is normal or a bit early? Most of the women I seem to read about (who had a BFN) had periods 14 or so days after their ET whereas mine arrived even before I had my PG test. From what I've read this might be a sign of low progesterone levels. These weren't tested after my ET so I don't know if that was the case but I'm wondering if it's something I should consider before undergoing another IVF cycle? Also, I've been using an OPK and not yet detected any LH surge in this cycle and it's now about 16 days into my normally very regular cycle. Is this normal after IVF?
Any advice/experience would be really welcome.
Johan


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Johan

Me again!  I think that bleeding early is quite common (I started on Day 11 of my second IVF cycle even though I lasted till Day 15 of my first cycle).  However, it would be worth asking about getting extra progesterone support as, as far as I know, you can't o/d on progesterone.  If you do a search on this site, you will find that some people get higher doses or even take it in a different form (although I can't remember the details as my brain is still like mush).

Re this cycle, you may well not get any LH surge this month - this happened to me too and, again, seems to be quite common. (I panicked when this happened after my first BFN because I was worried the tx had put me into early menopause!!!) but things should settle done in the next month or two.  You might find that this cycle is longer than usual as well - I did, even though my cycle was normally very regular.  I wish clinics would tell us about this sort of thing as it would save alot of worry.  I think that your body just takes a while to get over the IVF drugs, which is one of the reasons they recommend waiting three months between tx cycles.

Hope you are doing OK.  

Love

Ellie


----------



## daisyg

The reason you are give extra progesterone on an ivf cycle is in order to prevent bleeding before an embryo has had a chance to impant.  You body produces some natural progesterone as a result of egg retrieval, but you do need supplementation in order to give the best chance for the embryo to implant and for a pregnancy to continue.

Personally, I would say it is abnormal to bleed so early into an ivf cycle (it is NOT a normal menstrual cycle - it is completely artificial) and may mean you p4 levels are not high enough.  If progesterone levels are too low, the womb lining starts to break up and you may start to bleed.  You might either bleed too early for implantation or any implanted embyo will be lost and you may have a chemical pregnancy for example.

I personally would recommend that you increase significantly your p4 (more pessaries, or even better, injectible p4 like Gestone).  I would also recommend that you ask for your progesterone levels to be measured 1 week after ET and also on your beta test day.  That way you can see if p4 is low and supplement as nec.

Daisyx


----------



## Johan

Hi Ellie and Daisy,
Thanks for that information. I keep thinking of things I'd like to say to the consultant now - but I've had my follow up. Never mind. I will certainly flag up this progesterone issue for next time - wherever and whenever it ends up being. Does this mean I could be low in progesterone in general? In other words, could it be a possible 'cause' of our 'unexplained infertility'? My period usually arrives 12-13 days after my temperature rise. I've read that if it arrives less than 10 days after this you could be low in progesterone but I have noticed that on occasion I've some light bleeding before my period arrives 'in earnest'. Basically, I'm wondering if I should try getting some progesterone 'support' outwith IVF cycles.
Daisy - which is the 'beta test'? I have had so many tests now I am losing track of what is what! 
I've been told to get LH, FSH and thyroid checked again (days 1-5 of my next cycle) before my next round of IVF but not to bother with anything else.
Ellie - thanks for that reassurance. My cycle is definitely a bit 'off' and like you I've been paranoid about an early menopause. However, an LH surge finally arrived day 17 (about four or more days later than usual).
Far too much information, I know. Sorry. Hey ho, the joys of 'unexplained infertility'  
Hope all well and thank you!
Johan.


----------

